

Any good freelance websites? - dhaivatpandya

I have a pretty tough question.&#60;p&#62;Are there any freelance programming websites that put more emphasis on quality than price? Freelancer.com is one that does exactly the opposite.&#60;p&#62;I'm not in a position to get full time job programming, but, I would still like to do freelance.&#60;p&#62;Any suggestions?
======
mikeleeorg
About once a month, there's a "Who's Hiring" thread on HN. Sometimes there's a
variant just for freelance jobs as well.

[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=who%27s+hir...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=who%27s+hiring)

There is also:

TinyProj - A good source of curated jobs & developers. Definitely try this one
out.

<https://tinyproj.com/>

ScriptLance - I've never tried this one though. It might be similar to the
quality seen at Elance and oDesk.

<http://www.scriptlance.com/>

ProgrammerMeetsDesigner - I've never tried this one either, and some jobs are
for an equity stake instead of cash, but it might have potential.

<http://programmermeetdesigner.com/>

------
sgnome
oDesk.com and jobs.freelanceswitch.com are good ones with high-quality clients
who aren't afraid to pay for good work

------
dhaivatpandya
Thanks a lot, guys :)

------
BadiPod
getacoder.com, elance.com

